# No Nut November



## The Pink Panther (Oct 31, 2019)

It's October 31st. All Hallow's Eve. Many know it as the precursor to _All Saint's Day_, But the real ones know what it's really about:



NO 

 NOVEMBER
A Month of No Nuts.


Picture this. THIRTY DAYS WITHOUT FAPPING. To some, it is easy because masturbation is a rarity, but to others, it poses a grand challenge of self-control and restraint. It is the ultimate test of temptation vs. desire. What are you Kiwis going to do to celebrate it and will you partake in the challenge? What are your external thoughts about the challenge and what people do to celebrate it? Do you think it's worth anything?


----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 31, 2019)

This is a covert op by Israel to increase your risk of prostate cancer.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 31, 2019)

I think the whole thing is dumb and if you legitimately consider no-nut November for some kind of health benefit you probably have other issues aside from watching too much porn.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 31, 2019)

Dick Pooman said:


> This is a covert op by Israel to increase your risk of prostate cancer.


This post is a covert op by Israel to increase the percentage of coomers.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 31, 2019)

No Exit said:


> I think the whole thing is dumb and if you legitimately consider no-nut November for some kind of health benefit you probably have other issues aside from watching too much porn.



Well, people don't really do it for the health benefit.

People do it for the meme.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 31, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> This post is a covert op by Israel to increase the percentage of coomers.


This post is a covert op by Israel to stop us charging our j/o crystals with our bros.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Oct 31, 2019)

I intend to spend the entirety of no nut November doing nothing but masturbating. It'll be no nut November because at the end I'll have no nut left.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 31, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Well, people don't really do it for the health benefit.
> 
> People do it for the meme.


So you go a whole month without jacking it to just go "I didn't do it lol"? 
Fucking zoomers man, I just don't get it.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 31, 2019)

No Exit said:


> So you go a whole month without jacking it to just go "I didn't do it lol"?
> Fucking zoomers man, I just don't get it.



It's funny, dude. r/NoNutNovember is kino:






						r/nonutnovember - [NSFW] How to easily beat No Nut November - by a veteran
					

1,090 votes and 106 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Jeb-sama (Oct 31, 2019)

Feel like trying it to see if I even have the willpower to last that long.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 31, 2019)

Best way to sum this up:


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 31, 2019)

_01 said:


> Best way to sum this up:
> 
> View attachment 992654



Nah, you get the crowning achievement of being King of the Plebs on Plebbit.

Which in 4chan linguistics, means you're a normalfag with shitty posts.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm just going to do the no shave November thing.
Except for my neck. 

No neckbeard for me.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 31, 2019)

I will not refrain from masturbating, shaving, or shitposting (sometimes all at the same time) in the month of November or any other month.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm curious because I wonder if the stored up testosterone and by extension the huge gusher of ooze is supposed to be a true thing.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 31, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> I'm going to lose that challenge in ... 2.5 hours .
> 
> How did this become a  'thing' anyway



It became a meme idea in 2017.


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 31, 2019)

how exceptional do you have to be to stop masterbating for a forced incel meme rofl wat


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 31, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> how exceptional do you have to be to stop masterbating for a forced incel meme rofl wat



This meme was created before the term incel became a mainstream term.

Incel was an obscure word back in the days of 2017.


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 31, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> This meme was created before the term incel became a mainstream term.
> 
> Incel was an obscure word back in the days of 2017.


how does that change anything? people who couldnt get laid existed before 2017


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 31, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> how does that change anything? people who couldnt get laid existed before 2017



No shit.

It doesn't change much actually. But it's less of a virgin meme and more of just a meme that young kids that fap do. Teens. I'm still a teen. Freshy at college. So it's fun immature shit like this I can kinda admire.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah I’m gonna have to write a novel instead because I’m not pulling this shit off.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm going to fail it once it hits 12:01


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 31, 2019)

_01 said:


> Best way to sum this up:
> 
> View attachment 992654


There actually is a way to make no nut rewarding though.  Wack off till you're right at that point, and then go straight into working out.  It raises testosterone levels.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 31, 2019)

✡ *Abigail Shapiro is a psy-op of the Jew to break no-fap streaks*✡


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 31, 2019)

There's no possible way I could go an entire month without an orgasm, after about a week I get so horny I feel dizzy.

It is good to sometimes wait a week or so because it raises the intensity and sensitivity, but a month sounds like torture, what's the point?


----------



## post (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## millais (Oct 31, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> ✡ *Abigail Shapiro is a psy-op of the Jew to break no-fap streaks*✡View attachment 992857


K H A Z A R
M I L K E R S


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 31, 2019)

millais said:


> K H A Z A R
> M I L K E R S





Spoiler: NSF synagogue 







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## millais (Nov 1, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> Spoiler: NSF synagogue
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 992864


(Y)


----------



## Distant Stare (Nov 1, 2019)

>not combining VR with real time Abigail Shapiro deep fakes


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 1, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> There actually is a way to make no nut rewarding though.  Wack off till you're right at that point, and then go straight into working out.  It raises testosterone levels.



The benefit of increased testosterone doesn't pay off since your testosterone goes back to normal shortly after.

No Nut November is a retarded meme that only makes me think a person's an incel of they unironically participate.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 1, 2019)

Challenge accepted!

edit: I'm out


----------



## Monika H. (Nov 1, 2019)

Wasn't No Nut November labeled an alt-right incel nazi stuff by Vice last year?


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 1, 2019)

Monika H. said:


> Wasn't No Nut November labeled an alt-right incel nazi stuff by Vice last year?



Yes. 

Apparently users were sending anti-Semitic memes connected to No Nut November on Twitter after xHamster said it was backed by "bad science".


----------



## Monika H. (Nov 1, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> Yes.
> 
> Apparently users were sending anti-Semitic memes connected to No Nut November on Twitter after xHamster said it was backed by "bad science".


Jesus Christ, why everything has to be political or a social issue in the 2010's
who literally cares if a lonely sperg rubs one out or not


----------



## Aria (Nov 1, 2019)

Monika H. said:


> Wasn't No Nut November labeled an alt-right incel nazi stuff by Vice last year?











						Let That Be the Last No Nut November
					

The 'No Nut November' movement, a challenge of orgasm denial, has been co-opted by misogynists and the far-right.




					www.vice.com
				




is this the one?


----------



## No Exit (Nov 1, 2019)

If I don't do it I find myself getting random boners like I'm going through puberty again, it's really annoying. That and I become so blatantly thirsty I imagine it's pretty creepy. 



Kacchan said:


> The benefit of increased testosterone doesn't pay off since your testosterone goes back to normal shortly after.


You might as well just forgo no-nut and just work out, maybe work out a bit harder. Not jacking off sounds like a slacktivist way of promoting self-improvement.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Nov 1, 2019)

you're not really commited to the no nut thing unless you buy a chastity device


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Nov 1, 2019)

If you really think masturbation is bad, you shouldn't pat yourself on the back that you set aside one month out of the year to avoid it. We don't congratulate ourselves for not setting homes ablaze on Arsonless April.


----------



## Tealeaf (Nov 1, 2019)

ZehnBoat said:


> you're not really commited to the no nut thing unless you buy a chastity device


You’re not really committed to your chastity device if you don’t give the key to someone you barely know


----------



## ZehnBoat (Nov 1, 2019)

Tealeaf said:


> You’re not really committed to your chastity device if you don’t give the key to someone you barely know


just lock the key in something that can't be opened until a set date and set it for december


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah sure if by "no nut" you mean "no nut left unbusted"

COOMERS RISE UP


----------



## Floop (Nov 1, 2019)

You’re all mean I’m doing it. I’m gonna win it and then in December I’m gonna nut into a glass and see how much it is after a month of not nutting.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm still jacking it. Why? Because I can have sex for longer when I do.


----------



## Floop (Nov 1, 2019)

drtoboggan said:


> I'm still jacking it. Why? Because I can have sex for longer when I do.


I read that in Danny Devito’s voice because of your profile pic lol.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 2, 2019)

I might try this just for the hell of it. 

I don't really fap that much so it's not like I'd really be doing anything too major.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Nov 2, 2019)

I already failed this.


----------



## chaosrevolutions (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm game, but that won't stop me from finding nice images to put away for later and enjoy when december starts . who said it wasn't gonna be a white christmas?


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Nov 2, 2019)

Just get married and do sex to your wife.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Nov 3, 2019)

This shit is basically unwinnable anyway. Sure, you don't masturbate, but what about getting a wet dream? That counts as busting a nut too, and unlike masturbation, you don't get to control it, because it's a fucking dream.
So does that mean getting a wet dream is an automatic failure? How the fuck are you supposed to complete this shit then?


----------



## Surf and TERF (Nov 3, 2019)

If you have real sex, does that mean you failed?


----------



## Remove Goat (Nov 3, 2019)

Fapping is going to be an issue for the next two months, I'm going for it bros

Straight into January 2020 baybee


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Nov 3, 2019)

I have to fap at least once a day, my doctor said so. So unfortunately, for her sake, I wont be able to partake in your festive rituals.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Nov 3, 2019)

So nobody is Master of their Domain? 

Good.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> This shit is basically unwinnable anyway. Sure, you don't masturbate, but what about getting a wet dream? That counts as busting a nut too, and unlike masturbation, you don't get to control it, because it's a fucking dream.
> So does that mean getting a wet dream is an automatic failure? How the fuck are you supposed to complete this shit then?



Wet dreams don't count.


----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 3, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Wet dreams don't count.


I thought the autistic rule was one wet dream in the month or else you fail. It's apparently not just fapping, but sex as well. It's literally an incel challenge. Got a hot girlfriend willing to bang? Too bad, it's No Nut November, guaranteed to get your girlfriend searching for bulls. It's the dumbest thing you can do. No woman is going to pat you on the back because "you didn't masturbate for a month", pretty sure it's a massive turn off.

That all being said, I'm giving it a go, never bothered to try it or the don't shave challenge. I want to see if these alleged ""benefits"" do emerge or if it's just nonsense to get idiots to cuck themselves.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Nov 3, 2019)

Eh, I'll start tomorrow


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> I thought the autistic rule was one wet dream in the month or else you fail. It's apparently not just fapping, but sex as well. It's literally an incel challenge. Got a hot girlfriend willing to bang? Too bad, it's No Nut November, guaranteed to get your girlfriend searching for bulls. It's the dumbest thing you can do. No woman is going to pat you on the back because "you didn't masturbate for a month", pretty sure it's a massive turn off.
> 
> That all being said, I'm giving it a go, never bothered to try it or the don't shave challenge. I want to see if these alleged ""benefits"" do emerge or if it's just nonsense to get idiots to cuck themselves.



The rule is that you can masturbate and have sex, but you just can't nut.

However it is recommended that you don't do either to avoid nutting accidentally.


----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 3, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> The rule is that you can masturbate and have sex, but you just can't nut.
> 
> However it is recommended that you don't do either to avoid nutting accidentally.


So what, you edge for a month? Was this idea made by BDSM degenerates?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> So what, you edge for a month? Was this idea made by BDSM degenerates?



No it was made by teens for the lulz.


----------



## +Gunga G1nga (Nov 4, 2019)

Nofap:


29d pros:
Literally harder erection* (*could be subjective), concentration, productivity/ambition, free time, resisting gets esaier, more talkative with moderation, slightly stronger immune system.

29d cons:
Libido killer* (subjective *fapping too much can also be a libido killer, subjective too), you get politic/sensible about the topic, you raise cumshot expectations but you in saving mode so you are sad and passive indifferent, your orgasm does not improve (but it can be--it's influenced by various factors), you think more of sex (with moderation).

29d nofap extras:
you literally man-grool. When you pee then squeeze you'll see it. If you don't you're going to have wetdreams, so hope you are in sleep-paralysis 4 the vividness, it's awkward to wake up to a blank/no action wetdream.

For anybody serious in sports/bodybuilding/etc just know that you need 3 months of QUALITY nofap. I highly recommend getting good protein and fats intake, eat 1 o 2 times a day, don't expose your eyes to screens (gaming/tv/porn) too often, your brain (state?) does change (is influenced by waves, so i guess lights edit brain mood/state/reflexes). Also regular physical activity.
Why 3 months? 1 month Nofap can be useless. Try and see.


----------



## BingBong (Nov 4, 2019)

take the coomer pill


----------



## Floop (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah I failed. Fuck this stupid challenge.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Nov 5, 2019)

I wish the Internet would stop making up inane, fake holidays. People are finally forgetting that stupid talk like a pirate day.


----------



## Floop (Nov 6, 2019)

Frozen Fishsticks said:


> I wish the Internet would stop making up inane, fake holidays. People are finally forgetting that stupid talk like a pirate day.


Talk like a Pirate day was freaking epic for two seconds what are you talking about. Let’s bring it back.


----------



## James Howlett (Nov 6, 2019)

I dont have enough fingers and toes to count how many times I've already failed NNN. That being said, I haven't shaved so far this month. Please donate to Prostate Cancer Research with me!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 7, 2019)

Basically this.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm still in....apparently.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 7, 2019)

It might help people to beat the challenge if there were some actual consequences to failing. How about this: if you fail you have post what you nutted to and you have to change your avatar to the coomer for the rest of November.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 7, 2019)

Azazel said:


> I've deleted roughly 5tb off my computer after realizing this



Nigga, what dumbfuck downloads porn.


----------



## Recoil (Nov 7, 2019)

I think that if you require porn to bring yourself to orgasm you should consider taking some time off, if only to give your imagination a chance to re-assert itself. Give it a week or two. Moderation helps keep things vibrant and satisfying - whether it's drink, fapping or setting hobos on fire down by the rail yards.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 7, 2019)

Azazel said:


> Better to download something you want to see than browse through a website like pornhub which 98% of I don't wanna see, and only like 2 minute clips of shit you do. And to be clear, I was pirating it, not buying it.



What kind of weird shit are you into.....


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 8, 2019)

In November 2019, every mans balls took a break,
From having to all day semen make,
Save up your T
Get more energy,
Be a man, for you own sake!

But it proved too much for us
Being lonely and bored made us browse,
That great mankind perdition,
Cumshot compilation,
I've deflowered an old sock and I only feel remorse and louse.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Nov 8, 2019)

failed on day 1


----------



## Basil II (Nov 8, 2019)

this cant be good for ur prostate.


----------



## Revo (Nov 9, 2019)

In a nutshell.


----------



## Imposteroak (Nov 10, 2019)

Azazel said:


> Nice projection there but nothing in that implied I was into anything especially weird. It's just porn, dude. You've seen the stuff before, right? Not sure if you've heard, but there's a lot of it out there now. I'm mainly into particular actresses, not "weird shit". Please keep your deviant projections away.


If you tell people you are only into 2 percent of porn on pornhub they will probably assume it's midget porn or something equally as weird. Further having downloaded 5tb of porn in the first is also a red flag.


----------



## shasetoma. (Nov 10, 2019)

Tired: Participating in nofap, win or lose
Wired: Ignoring nofap because it's pointless
Inspired: Timing your orgasm to midnight of the new month to speedrun quitting nofap


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Nov 10, 2019)

weedsneaker13 said:


> View attachment 1003580
> In a nutshell.



That would be messy.

Unless it was a coconut shell, that would be fine.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 1, 2020)

Happy NNN 2020. How many of y'all have failed already?


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 1, 2020)

NNN 2020 is cancelled do to Covid 19.


----------



## Atomic Wangler (Nov 1, 2020)

I was under the impression NNN was something you pushed on other people as a prank or hazing thing, like sending someone to buy headlight fluid, yet I know people who do it despite no outside stimulus prompting the to. It's fucking weird.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 1, 2020)

I may actually try to go for it this year.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Nov 1, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I may actually try to go for it this year.


#Metoo


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 1, 2020)

Atomic Wangler said:


> I was under the impression NNN was something you pushed on other people as a prank or hazing thing, like sending someone to buy headlight fluid, yet I know people who do it despite no outside stimulus prompting the to. It's fucking weird.


As with many things born during this Internet age, it started out as a joke that some people started taking a little too far (see also the Trump presidency). I think the memes are funny and of course it's generally good to break yourself out of self-indulgent habits, but people who don't participate or who fail are not worse people for it, nor are those who succeed any better, and the people who believe so are just being smug pricks and forgetting that ultimately we're all supposed to be laughing at ourselves here.

But I totally failed last year, so make of that what you will.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 1, 2020)

Ey! @Panthera Rosea, are you going to update the thread to NNN 2020 or what?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 1, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Happy NNN 2020. How many of y'all have failed already?


Both Natalie Roush and Christina Khalil finally showed nips so I lost immediately. No regerts.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Nov 1, 2020)

I better see some "I take the pledge" in this thread.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 1, 2020)

I remember when Etika died I completed no nut November just for him, something he could never do. I did NNN in the name of Etika, and I will do it every year to keep his memory alive. 2019 was the saddest year of my life. 

May Great God in Heaven rest his soul.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Nov 1, 2020)

I hereby renew the vow I made last year:


Murmur said:


> I intend to spend the entirety of no nut November doing nothing but masturbating. It'll be no nut November because at the end I'll have no nut left.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't even observe no-nut-noon.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 1, 2020)

Murmur said:


> I hereby renew the vow I made last year:


What, did you pussy out of emptying your ballsack?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 2, 2020)

You can't lose the challenge if you let someone else jack you off, and vice-versa. Let's all be bros here and just jack each other off. Everyone's a winner that way.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2020)

First time attempter this year. Got started 5 days ago.

Why am I on this baffling quest?
To see if I can, basically.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Nov 2, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> What, did you pussy out of emptying your ballsack?


Negative, I was successful last year and goddamn it I will be successful this year as well.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Nov 2, 2020)

You can’t stop me from jerking off.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 2, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> You can’t stop me from jerking off.





can stop you from jerking off


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 2, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> You can't lose the challenge if you let someone else jack you off, and vice-versa. Let's all be bros here and just jack each other off. Everyone's a winner that way.



That's still nutting, though. it doesn't matter how you nut, you still lose.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 2, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Ey! @Panthera Rosea, are you going to update the thread to NNN 2020 or what?


Certainly, my boy. Haven't been on the site for a few days as often as I usually am, but will do.

I started early this year. On the 29th at 8 p.m. I think starting early allows you to get used to doing it.


----------



## Owlman (Nov 2, 2020)

https://youtu.be/tA3Ai62tKkw


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't like nuts anyway so No Nut November is nothing new.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I don't like nuts anyway so No Nut November is nothing new.


And, for a tiny and fleeting moment, he was the funniest person in the world.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 2, 2020)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> That's still nutting, though. it doesn't matter how you nut, you still lose.


Naah, I don't play that way. The point is to stop masturbating, not to stop orgasming altogether; that would be inhumane. You don't lose by having consensual sex with a partner, and you don't lose by having a midnight emission. You only lose by touching your peepee and not making the conscious effort to stop.


----------



## Cyclonus (Nov 2, 2020)

This is just like that 40 days and 40 nights movie where the dude gets raped by a chick in the end and gets blamed for it because he's a dude and she's a chick.


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 2, 2020)

Not nutting/jacking off doesn't give you superpowers, but I do notice some slight improvements. Could just be placebo though


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 2, 2020)

I could share some photos of women that may help or hinder this special occasion. 

  yes.
 no.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I could share some photos of women that may help or hinder this special occasion.
> 
> yes.
> no.


It would bring some challenge to it, but uh... what about the fags?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 2, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> It would bring some challenge to it, but uh... what about the fags?


Listen, I don't know how this holiday works.

Okay: let's start...



Spoiler: women day 1


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 2, 2020)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> NNN 2020 is cancelled do to Covid 19.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Nov 2, 2020)

NO NUT NOVEMBER BEGIN!


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Nov 2, 2020)

NO NUT NOVEMBER FAILED!


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Nov 2, 2020)

likeacrackado said:


> Not nutting/jacking off doesn't give you superpowers, but I do notice some slight improvements. Could just be placebo though



It turns out when you're not gooning it up for a couple of hours each night, you can devote your time to better tasks.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 2, 2020)

welp


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 2, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> welp
> 
> View attachment 1701873


Bruh, you couldn't even get through day 2? Change your avatar to Coomer now.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Nov 2, 2020)

It seems like a pathetic challenge to me, because even if you "succeed", you have nothing to show for it but blue balls.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 2, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Naah, I don't play that way. The point is to stop masturbating, not to stop orgasming altogether; that would be inhumane. You don't lose by having consensual sex with a partner, and you don't lose by having a midnight emission. You only lose by touching your peepee and not making the conscious effort to stop.



Hey, man, you can do whatever you want, but that's what NNN is: no nutting, period. I don't make the rules, this is what the challenge has been for years.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 2, 2020)

i am doing no nut november this month (because it is november). i usually masturbate at least once a week so first few days may not be hard but 7-10 days into it will get pretty hard i think (hehe).


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 2, 2020)

No Exit said:


> I think the whole thing is dumb and if you legitimately consider no-nut November for some kind of health benefit you probably have other issues aside from watching too much porn.


Fucking this.


Now if y'all will excuse me, I'm finna bust a nut.


----------



## gamer2014 (Nov 2, 2020)

A better version would be no p0rn november, instead of nofap.

fap/wank but without looking at p0rn.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2020)

I just had sex.  Feels bad to lose.


----------



## glow (Nov 2, 2020)

likeacrackado said:


> Not nutting/jacking off doesn't give you superpowers, but I do notice some slight improvements. Could just be placebo though


I think it's just like doing anything that involves discipline, like eating well or exercising frequently. After keeping it up for a while you just feel better for it.

I think ther'es something to it - constant fap marathons and porn will do nothing for you but leave you in a state of constant brainfog and eventualy extremely degenerate behaviour can occur.

I'd say you should masturbate once a week at most (without pornography) and if you've got a partner or regular fwb then don't do it at all. Even during shark week she can just blow you.

This business of not nutting at all is crazy, it is the most natural thing.


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 2, 2020)

http://nonutnovember.org/


----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Nov 2, 2020)

Haven't done it throughout my many years on this planet, whats another month?


----------



## Foltest (Nov 3, 2020)

lockdown and boredom make not nutting hard.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 3, 2020)

Yeahhhhhhhhh, I'm not gonna be able to go an entire month without a nut, I can tell you that right now lmao.

I've not nutted yet and I'll see how long I can go, but realistically there's no way I could go an entire month without an orgasm and more to the point, why should I? Trying to go an entire month without it is kinda dumb tbh.

I know in the past when I've gone a while it can get genuinely physically painful and I just don't see the point in torturing yourself.


----------



## brookslazor (Nov 3, 2020)

Protip: It's easy to avoid masturbating when you can't see your penis.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Trying to go an entire month without it is kinda dumb tbh.
> 
> I know in the past when I've gone a while it can get genuinely physically painful and I just don't see the point in torturing yourself.


Simple. You lack self-discipline and thus you have low IQ.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 3, 2020)

Panthera Rosea said:


> Simple. You lack self-discipline and thus you have low IQ.


Little known fact:  in the rough draft, "Gom Jabbar" consisted in Gaius Helen Mohiam giving Paul a Brazzers account and walking out of the room.


----------



## Ponchik (Nov 3, 2020)

Fuck this gay shit I'm taking the No Nostalgia Critic November challenge instead


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 3, 2020)

Ponchik said:


> Fuck this gay shit I'm taking the No Nostalgia Critic November challenge instead


How is that a challenge?


----------



## Ponchik (Nov 3, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> How is that a challenge?


You would be surprised


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 3, 2020)

The only thing I refuse to do in November is vote.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Nov 3, 2020)

No nut November is crucial to the downfall of Israel and the Zionist world government. Adhere to it citizen.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Nov 3, 2020)

Why does anyone pretend to do this?


----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 3, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> No nut November is crucial to the downfall of Israel and the Zionist world government. Adhere to it citizen.


Praise be to the Lord on High brother. This will defeat the Zionist-Illuminati.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 3, 2020)

dotONION said:


> Why does anyone pretend to do this?


The luls, also bold of you to assume people pretend to do it.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 3, 2020)

Panthera Rosea said:


> Simple. You lack self-discipline and thus you have low IQ.


Oh yes, torturing yourself with physical pain is a very high IQ move.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Oh yes, torturing yourself with physical pain is a very high IQ move.


>ITS PHYSICAL PAIN FOR ME NOT TO COOOOOOOOM EVERYDAY OR SO

How much fucking cooming have you been doing?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 3, 2020)

Panthera Rosea said:


> >ITS PHYSICAL PAIN FOR ME NOT TO COOOOOOOOM EVERYDAY OR SO
> 
> How much fucking cooming have you been doing?


Everyday? Who said anything about every day? But after a week or so it starts to get more and more uncomfortable.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Everyday? Who said anything about every day? But after a week or so it starts to get more and more uncomfortable.


Exactly.

Because you do too much fucking cooming. You're the type of person this competition was made for.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Nov 4, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> The luls, also bold of you to assume people pretend to do it.


okay coomer


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Nov 5, 2020)

Lads, if I jerk it for a bit and end up cooming just a tiny bit; but I block my urethra thereby sending the coom mostly back down except for a tiny glob; have I failed? I tried to find this info myself but no one has had the same experience as me.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 5, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> Lads, if I jerk it for a bit and end up cooming just a tiny bit; but I block my urethra thereby sending the coom mostly back down except for a tiny glob; have I failed?


Yes.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 5, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> Lads, if I jerk it for a bit and end up cooming just a tiny bit; but I block my urethra thereby sending the coom mostly back down except for a tiny glob; have I failed? I tried to find this info myself but no one has had the same experience as me.



No, it's your parents who failed.

Sue them.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 5, 2020)

Day 5. The day when even the staunchest no-fapper starts to break a sweat when they see two oranges suggestively pressed against each other in the fruit bowl.

Good luck, frens. And remember, despite what objectively wrong people in this thread say, you don't lose if someone else touches your duck, so if you need to call up an old FWB or graduate an F to WB status, it's not a loss. In fact, I'd count it as a win.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 5, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Day 5. The day when even the staunchest no-fapper starts to break a sweat when they see two oranges suggestively pressed against each other in the fruit bowl.


Now that's taking food porn to a whole new level. But seriously, I'm fine. I think it'd have to at least be a full week before I get that hot and bothered.


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 5, 2020)

fellas, you're all depriving yourselves, and for what? lemme introduce you to nut bust november: every day in november, bust at least 1 nut.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 5, 2020)

So has anyone found any articles tying NNN to alt-right 4chan hate white supremacist blah blah blah like in 2018 or 2019? Because, after all, "A challenge that requires one to stay away from porn, sex and masturbating is most definitely going to attract misogynists and the far-Right" (literal quote).

Maybe their emission will be delayed this year thanks to the erection, but I'm sure they're comi--… I'm sure they will be published in due time.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 5, 2020)

Deadwaste said:


> fellas, you're all depriving yourselves, and for what? lemme introduce you to nut bust november: every day in november, bust at least 1 nut.


That's a great way to become a goon living in a cave.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 7, 2020)

On about day 10 now. Getting a bit twitchy. I'll be very happy with myself just pulling off 2 weeks.

At first I wasn't sure about what people were talking about with it "hurting" after a while, but you get what that means once you try it.


----------



## Foltest (Nov 7, 2020)

I failed.....


----------



## DamageJoy (Nov 7, 2020)

Deadwaste said:


> fellas, you're all depriving yourselves, and for what? lemme introduce you to nut bust november: every day in november, bust at least 1 nut.


You are confusing it with Destroy Dick December. Easy mistake to make.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 7, 2020)

Rusty Crab said:


> On about day 10 now. Getting a bit twitchy. I'll be very happy with myself just pulling off 2 weeks.
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about what people were talking about with it "hurting" after a while, but you get what that means once you try it.


See! It gets genuinely physically uncomfortable after a while, I have no idea why someone would just out with that instead of just bust a nut.



Foltest said:


> I failed.....


I'm probably going to fail over the next day or so, it's already been a little over a week and it's starting to get a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 7, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> See! It gets genuinely physically uncomfortable after a while, I have no idea why someone would just out with that instead of just bust a nut.
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to fail over the next day or so, it's already been a little over a week and it's starting to get a little uncomfortable.


I believe in you!
We need a support group for NNN. Don't worry, group of guys getting together and talking about not masturbating is the straightest thing ever.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 8, 2020)

These dudes think the reason they don't have a wife is they masturbate.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah, I'm afraid I failed.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 8, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid I failed.


Happens to the best of us.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 8, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid I failed.


Special education.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 9, 2020)

i failed yesterday on 8th day.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2020)

Thebag$$$ said:


> i failed yesterday on 8th day.


wimp


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 9, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> wimp


its winamp.


----------



## gamer2014 (Nov 1, 2021)

its that time of year again, no nut resolutions.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 1, 2021)

gamer2014 said:


> its that time of year again, no nut resolutions.


Damn. Glad you reminded me, I had Nut on the mind.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 1, 2021)

Think hambeast thoughts.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## serious n00b (Nov 1, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> after about a week I get so horny I feel dizzy.


How sensitive is your clit / frenulum


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Nov 1, 2021)

Guys I can't find my nuts


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 1, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Guys I can't find my nuts


Congrats you did it


----------



## DamnWolves! (Nov 1, 2021)

Curious if anyone's ever actually done this and if this is something worth doing.

Normal guy with normal sex drive. I don't have a porn addiction or anything. Are there actually any benefits to this?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 1, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> Curious if anyone's ever actually done this and if this is something worth doing.
> 
> Normal guy with normal sex drive. I don't have a porn addiction or anything. Are there actually any benefits to this?


I did it last year and made it about 2 weeks I think. At that point I started experiencing pain at night for reasons I don't think I need to describe. Decided it was probably not wise to continue.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 1, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> Normal guy with normal sex drive. I don't have a porn addiction or anything. Are there actually any benefits to this?


Anti-porn crusade dressed up as a (well-intentioned) meme. No different from "clean your room."


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 1, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> Curious if anyone's ever actually done this and if this is something worth doing.
> 
> Normal guy with normal sex drive. I don't have a porn addiction or anything. Are there actually any benefits to this?


I've tried it the last few years, but failed. I don't think I'll bother consciously trying this year.

Some people _do_ have a porn habit, and I think this sort of thing will be of greatest benefit to them, I think. Some may not have a porn habit but are still masturbating too much and allowing it to supplant a normal, healthy sex life. if you play by the rule (as I do) that NNN applies only to masturbation and that you can have consensual sex every day and still "win," the idea is that participating will give you a little extra initiative to get out there and put yourself on the market.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 1, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> Anti-porn crusade dressed up as a (well-intentioned) meme. No different from "clean your room."


people can also just have fun, ya know


----------



## DamnWolves! (Nov 1, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Some may not have a porn habit but are still masturbating too much and allowing it to supplant a normal, healthy sex life.


I know that feel from when I was younger, but it's not something that afflicts me anymore. Too busy, too stressed. I think the idea of "normal sex life" has become pretty warped--I think I read that something like 30% of men under 30 were virgins or something?--but I get what you're saying.


Least Concern said:


> if you play by the rule (as I do) that NNN applies only to masturbation and that you can have consensual sex every day and still "win," the idea is that participating will give you a little extra initiative to get out there and put yourself on the market.







I download tinder 500 results. Genetic lottery, I guess. The market of dating apps is basically Amazon now, and it killed the local bar scene. It even comes with same day delivery to my house, if I lower my standards enough.

Anyway, I wasn't sure if celibacy has some sort of actual positive effect on how you feel, like how working out does. I guess it could be like a willpower thing, but I'd rather devote that willpower to something that will actually improve myself, like a better diet or doing another mile. Thanks bros.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 1, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> Anyway, I wasn't sure if celibacy has some sort of actual positive effect on how you feel, like how working out does. I guess it could be like a willpower thing, but I'd rather devote that willpower to something that will actually improve myself, like a better diet or doing another mile. Thanks bros.


Some people seem to think the discipline of the thing makes you more powerful somehow. The subreddit in particular is a full-on echo chamber of people congratulating themselves and talking about how great they feel and so on. I suspect that at least some of them are just convincing themselves while they're really just trying to break some habits they're ashamed of, but of course that has its own value.

I donno. I guess I'm the wrong person to try to talk an Internet rando into doing this when I don't even intend to try. But if you have already decided that you want to stop using porn and/or masturbating so much, it's a good time to go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 2, 2021)

The place I normally post about this is now deleting threads about it. Glad there's something here.

I did this a while ago, but it was a no fap February. By the end of the month I felt like I could punch through walls.

It does make women respond to you more in real life, even if just a little bit. Mind you, this was like ten years ago I did it, and the whole social scene (both for the world and myself) was a little different.

I'm going to give it a try this year. It would probably do me some good.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Nov 2, 2021)

I did it when I was in high school back in 1996, oddly enough it was November as well. It wasn't an official thing I just wanted to see what would happen. I made it about 4 weeks before fooling around with my girlfriend almost led to something (dad came home and interrupted). That night I pretty much had to in order to sleep.

Considering how much of a mess I made it's probably a good thing my dad got home when he did. That much cum and no condom generally leads to eighteen years worth of consequences.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 2, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Some people seem to think the discipline of the thing makes you more powerful somehow.


Some of that is a placebo effect. Don't expect anything big.



The Last Stand said:


>


----------



## James Roancrest (Nov 2, 2021)

I was bored, so I decided I will try it. If I win, can I go to Reddit to get my soy dopamine and brownie points?


----------



## GHTD (Nov 2, 2021)

No Nut November is faggotry and anyone who participates in it is a Redditor.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 2, 2021)

You all need Jesus


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't stop having sex if you want to make NNN an actual challenge.

What's weird is telling kiwifarms how hard you came.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 2, 2021)

GHTD said:


> No Nut November is faggotry and anyone who participates in it is a Redditor.


We get it, you're too cool for no nut. Can you try it anyway?


----------



## 419 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 2, 2021)

lmao joke's on you, antidepressants killed my sex drive


----------



## Clint Torez (Nov 3, 2021)

My favorite part of NNN is seeing the pro-nutters and anti-nutters go on gay moralistic crusades against each other.


----------



## Art Kassul (Nov 3, 2021)

James Roancrest said:


> I was bored, so I decided I will try it. If I win, can I go to Reddit to get my soy dopamine and brownie points?



I would have thought that nofap was banned from reddit.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 3, 2021)

Art Kassul said:


> View attachment 2683956
> I would have thought that nofap was banned from reddit.


Every year the journals notice that NNN is happening and, with a deadline approaching, play the "here's how X is tied to the alt-right/orange man" game and we get articles like this one. It's one of the most fun things about it IMO. Haven't found any such articles this year, though - yet. I'm sure they're coming.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 3, 2021)

TIL: disking your soil is basically jerking it off, robbing it of its vital essence.

Tilling is one of the gayest ways you can farm.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 3, 2021)

Still going strong lads


----------



## Gin-san (Nov 3, 2021)

This is what we should be doing this November if we all weren't a bunch of autistic incels


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 3, 2021)

Gin-san said:


> The challenge is to have sexual contact with your wife


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 3, 2021)

If touching your wife is a challenge, you've made grievous errors.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 3, 2021)

Is anyone planning on trying to carry on after day 30? 

If I make it that far, I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Nov 3, 2021)

Talking to other dudes about masturbation is pretty gay.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 3, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Talking to other dudes about masturbation is pretty gay.


We're not swapping tips on technique though, we're talking about avoiding those thoughts.  

Only gay ones in the thread are the ones who have to admit cooming.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Nov 3, 2021)

This is weird sexual libertine shit wrapped up in false  masculinity. You are talking to other guys about jerking off.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 3, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> You are talking to other guys about jerking off.


Talking about _not_ jerking off. It's the exact opposite.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 4, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> This is weird sexual libertine shit wrapped up in false  masculinity. You are talking to other guys about jerking off.


If this is some demoralisation tactic, you'd have more luck commenting with a female alt.


----------



## Who Shits a Give (Nov 4, 2021)

Why is half of the NNN subreddit talking about edging? Making me think there's a bit of a fetish to this.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 4, 2021)

Having male friends in the first place is suspect.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 4, 2021)

Who Shits a Give said:


> Why is half of the NNN subreddit talking about edging? Making me think there's a bit of a fetish to this.


Because the NNN subreddit is full of coomers who can't handle idea of not tugging their dick.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 4, 2021)

Who Shits a Give said:


> Why is half of the NNN subreddit talking about edging? Making me think there's a bit of a fetish to this.


They're weak. Edging in masturbation is like "just the tip" in real sex. Failure is inevitable.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 4, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> They're weak. Edging in masturbation is like "just the tip" in real sex. Failure is inevitable.


I actually used that line to convince a woman once. How the fuck does anyone fall for that? I guess people like lying to themselves.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Who Shits a Give (Nov 4, 2021)

Look over there said:


> I actually used that line to convince a woman once. How the fuck does anyone fall for that? I guess people like lying to themselves.


Maybe she was into you but wanted to appear purer. You gave her the perfect way forward, good job.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't get why some people get so mad over the idea of abstaining from masturbation for any time. Then again, I also don't get why some people feel the need to proselytize NNN and share with the world how long they went without cooming. Both sides need to just shut up and do some self-reflection IMO.


----------



## Dr. Troon Lagoon (Nov 5, 2021)

NNN - an annual month long challenge for some 

VS

any given day ending with Y for Kevin Gibes and likes of the Rat King.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 5, 2021)

Not even a week in and it's getting difficult. I've started messaging old lovers or potential new ones to try and get myself a pass.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 5, 2021)

Gin-san said:


> This is what we should be doing this November if we all weren't a bunch of autistic incels
> View attachment 2684869


>some sort of

I.e. if you ask someone else to fuck her, it still counts.


----------



## Cyclonus (Nov 5, 2021)

Who Shits a Give said:


> Why is half of the NNN subreddit talking about edging? Making me think there's a bit of a fetish to this.


Its not a challenge if you don't mix in a bit of good old fashioned tease and denial.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 5, 2021)

If you click on this you will instantly fail NNN


Spoiler: If you're in now, you're out soon



Only click if you're Turkish.


Spoiler


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 5, 2021)

Look over there said:


> Not even a week in and it's getting difficult.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 5, 2021)

Almost fucked a skank out of desperation but stayed strong


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 5, 2021)

Fuck it, I'm gonna try it. Wish me luck.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 5, 2021)

God dammit.


----------



## Look over there (Nov 5, 2021)

Professional Lurker said:


> God dammit.


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 6, 2021)

Why do no nut november when you can do non-stop nut november


----------



## Toxinophile (Nov 6, 2021)

Can you beat NNN if you have ED? I haven't even felt the urge for over a week now, due to drinking Moscow Mule and dollar tree White Wine


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## The Lawgiver (Nov 6, 2021)

only fapped once in my life and it was the most boring shit I've ever done. It's funny how coomers struggle through this month.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 6, 2021)

I just love cashews


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 6, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> only fapped once in my life and it was the most boring shit I've ever done. It's funny how coomers struggle through this month.


"I only fapped once" 

I already know that's a lie.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Nov 6, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> only fapped once in my life and it was the most boring shit I've ever done. It's funny how coomers struggle through this month.


didn't you admit to being a virgin in the thread about a 27 year old land whale that was still a virgin? if so, i don't believe you.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 7, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> View attachment 2697875


Just learned? Scrambled eggs are stupid easy to cook! How much time was fapping taking up?


----------



## Boom Boss (Nov 7, 2021)

Nut Nut November is for retards that have no self worth, and they think not fapping makes them have more worth.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Nov 7, 2021)

WhoIsSutterKane said:


> didn't you admit to being a virgin in the thread about a 27 year old land whale that was still a virgin? if so, i don't believe you.





Nauseated Courgi said:


> "I only fapped once"
> 
> I already know that's a lie.


I spend my time playing vidya, doing hobby shit, and and trying to get a fucking job and/or sell my wares. Too much existential dread fills my being to focus on cooming.
Came close to nutting without fapping a few times though that's another story related to non-horny boners. Ever gotten in a situation where you have to focus on some important task and then your body decides to pop a boner for no god damn reason? It's a special hell. About up there with fear boners in terms of non-horny boners you can get. Both of these boners can prove a challenge for no nut november if your pants rub your dick the wrong way lmao.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 7, 2021)

Tell us more about your fear boners.


----------



## Reporterward (Nov 7, 2021)

No Nut November?


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 8, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> Nut Nut November is for retards that have no self worth, and they think not fapping makes them have more worth.


_Hot take: _I think it's pretty clear that NNN (and to a large extent inceldom) was and is driven by the mass adoption of dating platforms and all that comes with it. Pair coupling didn't used to be so beholden to power dynamics, so a lot pf resentment gets misdirected at women, when it should be directed at a market-based system which turns women into 'rational consumers' in this almost-Hobbesian world of mating. Add to this horny women posting their asshole freely on one of those deranged online communities, and you get a lot of resentment.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 8, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> Nut Nut November is for retards that have no self worth, and they think not fapping makes them have more worth.


Please, tell the class how not cooming to someone else getting laid equates to not having self-worth.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 8, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> I spend my time playing vidya, doing hobby shit, and and trying to get a fucking job and/or sell my wares. Too much existential dread fills my being to focus on cooming.
> Came close to nutting without fapping a few times though that's another story related to non-horny boners. Ever gotten in a situation where you have to focus on some important task and then your body decides to pop a boner for no god damn reason? It's a special hell. About up there with fear boners in terms of non-horny boners you can get. Both of these boners can prove a challenge for no nut november if your pants rub your dick the wrong way lmao.


shut up.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 8, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> Ever gotten in a situation where you have to focus on some important task and then your body decides to pop a boner for no god damn reason? It's a special hell. About up there with fear boners in terms of non-horny boners you can get. Both of these boners can prove a challenge for no nut november if your pants rub your dick the wrong way lmao.


Why not just, you know, don't touch your dick when it happens?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 8, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Why not just, you know, don't touch your dick when it happens?


Pro level is just to whip it out right there, and shout "it ain't gonna suck itself bitch!"


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 8, 2021)

JamesFargo said:


> _Hot take: _I think it's pretty clear that NNN (and to a large extent inceldom) was and is driven by the mass adoption of dating platforms and all that comes with it. Pair coupling didn't used to be so beholden to power dynamics, so a lot pf resentment gets misdirected at women, when it should be directed at a market-based system which turns women into 'rational consumers' in this almost-Hobbesian world of mating. Add to this horny women posting their asshole freely on one of those deranged online communities, and you get a lot of resentment.


Hard to find any part of your post I agree with. Pair coupling is _entirely_ about power dynamics and always has been. Maybe that's not the main focus of it in the modern world but it's always been a part of it. As for women being consumers, the term "meat market" predates dating apps by decades if not centuries. And I'm not really sure how a stranger posting her asshole is supposed to make someone feel resentment unless they're a prude or something.

Inceldom as a coherent ideology is pretty much just an example of the echo chamber-creating effect of the Internet where these men existed in our society for centuries prior, but the Internet gave them an easy way to find each other and convince each other that their lifestyles and ideas were not only not deviant or antisocial, but normal and righteous. See also dogfuckers, huwite nationalists, or people who like to gossip about fat women.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Nov 8, 2021)

the nut zone has infiltrated the no nut zone.



Sped Xing said:


> Tell us more about your fear boners.


You'll know when it happens to you.


----------



## Boom Boss (Nov 8, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Please, tell the class how not cooming to someone else getting laid equates to not having self-worth.


People who participate in things like No Fap and No Nut November claim to be incels who don't feel masculine.  They feel like they have no self control, have no "superpowers" because they think not cooming gives them "superpowers", and they feel like they can't attract a woman.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Nov 8, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> People who participate in things like No Fap and No Nut November claim to be incels who don't feel masculine.  They feel like they have no self control, have no "superpowers" because they think not cooming gives them "superpowers", and they feel like they can't attract a woman.


Do you think there's people out there that think the November thing where people grow a moustache instead of shaving all their facial hair gives people superpowers? I'd say it's probable enough. There's people that believe having a fucking foreskin gives you superpowers anything's possible at that point.

Seriously though, when did november become the "not do thing" month? Probably just the fact it starts with "no" and people went to town.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 8, 2021)

According to some people, NNN was started up as an excuse for some people to get over their porn addiction and put their focus into something other than cooming. Did it actually work in that regard? I wouldn't know, but over time No Nut been meme'd into what it is now-a-days.

Personally, I just see it as a fun personal challenge. I don't care if I actually make it to the end of month and neither should anyone else who does this.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 8, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> Nut Nut November is for retards that have no self worth, and they think not fapping makes them have more worth.


I mean, that's one way of looking at it. Kind of a condescending view, but whatever.

I used to think NNN was fucking stupid, but now I think it's alright. It's not the best thing in the world, but it's no anti-semitic, homophobic psyop - it's a fun little challenge for people to practice self-control. Thirty days is a long time for most people to go without nutting, so failing NNN does not devalue you as a human being.

People on both sides should stop giving such a shit about such trivial shit and do whatever they need to do.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 8, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> the nut zone has infiltrated the no nut zone.
> 
> 
> You'll know when it happens to you.


Will you then dance around me, chanting "one of us?"


----------



## Reverend (Nov 8, 2021)

Fell off the wagon on saturday and into a vagina. I must wave the white flag on failing this year.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 8, 2021)

Found the first article of the season intertwining NNN and _EVIL ALT-RIGHT NAZIS._ It was actually published back on the first but I just now found it after periodically looking.









						Scientists Say 'No Nut November' Is Bullshit
					

There's absolutely no reason for healthy men to take a masturbation vacation.




					www.fatherly.com
				











						Scientists Say 'No Nut November' Is Bullshit
					

There's absolutely no reason for healthy men to take a masturbation vacation.




					t.co
				






> Meanwhile, what started out as a jokey internet meme has become inexorably entangled with the “No Fap” movement, which empowers far-right conspiracies, misogynistic hate groups, and harmful pseudo-science.



These people can't take a shit without finding something to blame on the right.


----------



## Haint (Nov 8, 2021)

It's my dick and Ill wash it a fast as I want dammit


----------



## The Lawgiver (Nov 8, 2021)

You can (not) nut


Sped Xing said:


> Will you then dance around me, chanting "one of us?"


It will play out exactly the same as that scene in the Donkey Kong Country the animated series, guitar solo included.


----------



## Mr Sister (Nov 8, 2021)

If I don't jack off I'd just lose from nutting in my underwear while sleeping. What's the difference? Wet dream month sucks


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 8, 2021)

Wearing underwear while you sleep is a sure road to jock itch.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 8, 2021)

Hoarding ball juice is stupid gay


----------



## Toucan (Nov 9, 2021)

Is NNN more of a NoFap thing or an Incel thing? Or are they all synonymous?

I feel like the people involved in NNN get a sort of perverse sexual pleasure from denying themselves. Like theyre edging themselves for a month but its dressed up as this sort of new age health trend/Alpha male rite of passage.

I dont get it.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 9, 2021)

Toucan said:


> Is NNN more of a NoFap thing or an Incel thing? Or are they all synonymous?
> 
> I feel like the people involved in NNN get a sort of perverse sexual pleasure from denying themselves. Like theyre edging themselves for a month but its dressed up as this sort of new age health trend/Alpha male rite of passage.
> 
> I dont get it.


Probably a NoFap thing as their whole thing is not fapping. 

Some people most definitely get off to it, but for others it's just a fun challenge to see how you can go.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 9, 2021)

Toucan said:


> Is NNN more of a NoFap thing or an Incel thing? Or are they all synonymous?


NoFap is basically the same as NNN (stop masturbating and stop using porn) but doesn't limit itself to one month.

Neither have anything to do with incels. I don't think incel ideology has a position for or against masturbation.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 9, 2021)

Toucan said:


> Is NNN more of a NoFap thing or an Incel thing? Or are they all synonymous?


It got hijacked by imageboards and turned into another redpill gateway.  Don't listen to those guys.


----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 9, 2021)

Weak asses here won't even do the fall and winter no-snow special:

Locktober
No Nut November
Dickfree December
Jackless January
Fapless February


----------



## Haint (Nov 9, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> Do you think there's people out there that think the November thing where people grow a moustache instead of shaving all their facial hair gives people superpowers? I'd say it's probable enough.


The legend of the combat mustache is said to make you a bullet proof fighter pilot. It's now a military tradition to grow a rocking stache prior to deployment. 

You play videogames, but only jerked once? That's sus as hell.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 9, 2021)

Haint said:


> You play videogames, but only jerked once? That's sus as hell.


At that age, you jerk to things that don't even make sense.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 16, 2021)

week three and now i can look at naked girls without having the urge to coom.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 16, 2021)

Was visiting my folks and my mom told me that it’s apparently “No Shave November” in regards to my shaving habits.

I hope she never finds out the truth...


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 16, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> week three and now i can look at naked girls without having the urge to coom.


Do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## Adolphin (Nov 17, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Do you like movies about gladiators?


Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Nov 17, 2021)

Meiwaku said:


> Weak asses here won't even do the fall and winter no-snow special:
> 
> Locktober
> No Nut November
> ...


I bet March is fun.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 17, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> I bet March is fun.


It'll be like the Ice Bucket Challenge. But with coom.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 17, 2021)

Spring epididymis cleaning


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 22, 2021)

lost a few hours ago. i spare you the details.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Nov 22, 2021)

what is even the point??? are there any proven benefits whatsoever (assuming no)


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 22, 2021)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> what is even the point??? are there any proven benefits whatsoever (assuming no)


It's a fun endurance challenge, really. Most people participating in it don't do it for any supposed benefit.


----------



## Geet (Nov 22, 2021)

It's not really a big deal if you're over 25 and don't consume lewd content.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Nov 23, 2021)

Geet said:


> It's not really a big deal if you're over 25 and don't consume lewd content.


I think by 25 you should outgrow that stuff.

 I didn't "purge" everything, like a lot of men have. Rather, I'm more discerning about what I download, and how I spend my time. Having a job will do that.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 23, 2021)

Sex is gross anyway.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 1, 2021)

Happy December, Bros.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Dec 1, 2021)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Happy December, Bros.


Did anyone even make it?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 1, 2021)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Did anyone even make it?


I did, technically. pre-cum doesn't count as a nut last I checked.


Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Happy December, Bros.


I'm going to fail destroy dick december because I'm too lazy and not enough of a coomer to manage to nut every single day of the month without it getting boring.
Anyone out there actually do the destroy dick december thing?

EDIT: Technically already failed DDD as it's now the 2nd.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Nov 1, 2022)

Welcome back to No Nut November! Ready to start the new one?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Nov 1, 2022)

globohomo wants me o nut during no nut november but it won't sway me.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 1, 2022)

I haven’t lost No Nut November for 24 months straight.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Nov 2, 2022)

Already blew it, sorry.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 2, 2022)

Bunch of weird ass incels discussing how much they jerk off. Borderline gay bros.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 2, 2022)

The Lawgiver said:


> Anyone out there actually do the destroy dick december thing?


Every month of the year bro.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Nov 2, 2022)

Welp I already failed... oh wait I don't do No Nut November!


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 2, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Bunch of weird ass incels discussing how much they jerk off. Borderline gay bros.


I was telling my Pa about the Proud Boys once and he was expressing quite a bit of admiration for them (going out and roughing up Antifa), but I mentioned in passing, as part of their other fraternal rules, how they're not aloud to beat it, and he loudly proclaimed that any man who worries about whether another dude plays with himself is a fruitcake and not worth associating with.

What hurt was realizing he was right.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 2, 2022)

Made it to 4:30 on the 1st after I saw pictures of Isabela Merced in her Halloween costume.


----------



## KolKinhs (Nov 2, 2022)

Ofc when I find some good shit to fap to it's November.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 2, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Bunch of weird ass incels discussing how much they jerk off. Borderline gay bros.


Are you saying you lack the sexual confidence to look out for your homies on NNN?


----------



## Harambe (Nov 2, 2022)

Might as well give it a try this month. See how it goes. Haven't gone a month without masturbating since I started all those years ago.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 4, 2022)

Guess who has to go to the CBT chair...


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 4, 2022)

So far so good, I might make it to 3 years no fap anytime soon.


----------



## 56 others (Nov 5, 2022)

Doin good so far, was getting tired of cooming anyways. My ruleset is no masturbation, sex (no prostitutes) and wet dreams ok.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Nov 5, 2022)

Do I still win if I start participating at the very end of the month and just say I'm a latecomer?


----------



## blablabla (Nov 5, 2022)

NNN means no nut at all or just no fap. a stripper friend wants to fuck around


----------



## Vecr (Nov 5, 2022)

blablabla said:


> NNN means no nut at all or just no fap


Depends who you ask. It says "no nut", so in my opinion I say anyone who disagrees with the former definition is coping. I think the literal "no nut" interpretation is probably the original definition as well, but I was personally not there. I think most people give a pass to wet dreams, though I'd say it's cheating if you try to get it to happen or do lucid dreaming and that sort of thing.


----------



## Hazel Motes (Nov 5, 2022)

Haven't spanked my monkey since May. Porn gone since July (I was using it to calm down after my nightshift). Quite happy with my progress. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## blablabla (Nov 5, 2022)

for fucks sake


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 5, 2022)

Day 5 of No Nutella November and I'm already climbing the walls. I don't think I'm gonna make it another 4 weeks, fellas. Waffles are just so boring without this stuff. I've been masturbating compulsively to take my mind off the lack of that sweet sweet hazelnut spread, but it's all I can think about.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Nov 5, 2022)

Spoiler: Good luck dudes


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 7, 2022)

Cistern Rumbler said:


> Spoiler: Good luck dudes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805112


Ew... Smells like surströmming.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Nov 7, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I was telling my Pa about the Proud Boys once and he was expressing quite a bit of admiration for them (going out and roughing up Antifa), but I mentioned in passing, as part of their other fraternal rules, how they're not aloud to beat it, and he loudly proclaimed that any man who worries about whether another dude plays with himself is a fruitcake and not worth associating with.
> 
> What hurt was realizing he was right.


Ur pa is a boomer who does not realize how normalized porn is amongst zoomers (both boys and girls). And not just titty mags like ur dad looked at when he was young. Things like tentacle hentai are common knowledge amongst 16 y/o, For them something like NNN is very good, even if it means they stop blowing out their dopamine receptors for just one month. 
He is wrong.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 7, 2022)

DJ Grelle said:


> Ur pa is a boomer who does not realize how normalized porn is amongst zoomers (both boys and girls). And not just titty mags like ur dad looked at when he was young. Things like tentacle hentai are common knowledge amongst 16 y/o, For them something like NNN is very good, even if it means they stop blowing out their dopamine receptors for just one month.
> He is wrong.


Eh, you have a point - old dudes not realizing just how bizarre stuff has gotten - but I don't think there's anything wrong with beating your meat if you don't do it to porn.

Which if we're dealing with porn addicts, that can go one of two ways, jerking off making a person want to relapse into porn or it being the thing that stops them from relapsing into porn.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Nov 7, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Eh, you have a point - old dudes not realizing just how bizarre stuff has gotten - but I don't think there's anything wrong with beating your meat if you don't do it to porn.
> 
> Which if we're dealing with porn addicts, that can go one of two ways, jerking off making a person want to relapse into porn or it being the thing that stops them from relapsing into porn.


I'll leave the beating the meat question in the middle, but NNN is generally aimed at halting porn-assisted masturbation. With how easily accessible pornography is, non-pornographic masturbation is practically non-existent. And big tiddies make some neurons in that lizard brain activate, so if you're gonna masturbate, why not quickly grab your smartphone and open up pornhub?
It's like telling an alcoholic he can drink at the bar - but only virgin cocktails. And the bartender is whispering that he'll glad slip some rum or gin in that cocktail and he'll tell no-one. When porn was just pay-to-watch channels on tv and vhs tapes from shady stores, "just stop watching porn" was good advice. With how easily accessible it is today, that simply isnt feasible anymore.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Nov 7, 2022)

DJ Grelle said:


> When porn was just pay-to-watch channels on tv and vhs tapes from shady stores, "just stop watching porn" was good advice. With how easily accessible it is today, that simply isnt feasible anymore.


Even if you don't have the internet, in my country there are "freeview" terrestrial TV channels that have women with their bangers out gyrating on. Multiple channels. If you had told me that was going to happen in the 80s/90s I wouldn't have believed it. It's tough. 

Day 7 lads, stay strong kings


----------



## KolKinhs (Nov 7, 2022)

Day Seven: I am spiraling in lunacy.

My hand is starting to subconsciously touch my dick.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 10, 2022)

guys, i pre-came in my sleep. its over...


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 10, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> guys, i pre-came in my sleep. its over...


It's cool. Most people don't count that.


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 10, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> guys, i pre-came in my sleep. its over...


Trigger Discipline, in all aspects of life rookie!


----------



## Monolith (Nov 10, 2022)

I just failed no shit november


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 10, 2022)

Monolith said:


> I just failed no shit november


Now participating in that is how you really get some cancer.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 11, 2022)

Bye, guys. I'm gonna do some GBT.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 11, 2022)

No Nut November won’t mean much when Thanksgiving comes around. Turkey porn is still a thing.


----------



## Dysnomia (Nov 11, 2022)

Jonah Hill poster said:


> No Nut November won’t mean much when Thanksgiving comes around. Turkey porn is still a thing.



Tom slowly spread his wings. His snood swelling as it turned a bright shade of blue...


----------



## KolKinhs (Nov 11, 2022)

Day 11

I have almost overcame the urge to cum. I am getting a strange feeling of enlightenment with every passing day.


----------



## Bogs (Nov 12, 2022)

For every time you faggots don’t cum, I’m going to cum twice


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 13, 2022)

Bogs said:


> For every time you faggots don’t cum, I’m going to cum twice







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 13, 2022)

13 days and i no longer feel the need to coom. i can now look at a naked women without the desire to coom immediately.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 24, 2022)

Well I decided to end my two year no nut just in time for no but November. I blame women in general but it’s mostly my fault. I accept the shame though. 


Spoiler



A two year nut fires like a 50 cal rifle, well worth the wait honestly


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 24, 2022)

lost at nov 22. i was so close. 

damn did it feel great through.


----------



## Cyclonus (Dec 21, 2022)

These losers think not nutting for a month is a challenge. We're all about to be visited by the all time champion of not nutting: Santa Claus. He comes but once a year.


----------

